# Ojo



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Rp'ler,
ich habe angefangen an einer Geschichte zu schreiben und möchte euch die kurze Einleitung vorstellen.
Wenn es euch gefällt hoffe ich auf Feedback und konstruktive Kritik. Natürlich werde ich dann die Geschichte in Abschnitten weiterführen.
Grüße




Kaum ein Vogellaut erfüllte den Dschungel, der sonst vor lauter Leben strahlte. 
Eine bedrückende Stille machte sich breit und das sonst so belebte Trolldorf des Ankhuni-Stammes schien beinahe ausgestorben.
In einer kleinen Hüte, etwas abseits des Zentrums, saß ein junger Troll gedankenverloren an seinem Tisch.
Sein Name war Ojorn Bushskulker aber man rief ihn schlicht "Ojo". 
Zu seinen Füßen schlief ein junger Tiger mit weichem, orangenem Fell. 
Ojo gab ihr den Namen Jinba, was so viel wie "Geschenk" bedeutete, denn sie lag eines Morgens halbtot vor seiner Tür.
Er hatte sie gepflegt und ernährt, was ihm ihre Dankbarkeit einbrachte. Seither wich sie ihm keine Sekunde von der Seite.
Für Ojo war sie wahrlich ein Geschenk, denn er war ein Jäger und Jinba erwies sich als äußerst gute Jagdgefährtin.
Doch heute kamen sie ohne Beute zurück. 
Nicht einmal einen Hasen hatte er geschultert als er nach drei Tagen erfolgloser Jagd niedergeschlagen in's Dorf zurück kam.
Er streichelte weiter in Gedanken versunken seine Jagdgefährtin, welche dies mit einem wohligen Schnurren genoss. 
Doch sein knurrender Magen übertönte den Tiger. Wo waren all' die Tiere geblieben die ihm und seinem Stamm stehts als Nahrungsquelle dienten?
Seltsames ging in den dichten Wäldern von Stranglethorn vor. Nicht nur die sonst so zahlreichen Tiere waren wie vom Erdboden verschluckt,
auch gehen Gerüchte um, dass Trolle aus anderen Stämmen spurlos verschwanden. 
Diese Gerüchte nahmen Form an als erst gestern eine junge Ankhuni vermisst gemeldet wurde.
Ojo schnitt eine Grimasse als er sich eine Mango nahm und sie halbierte. Zumindest die waren noch zu finden.
Er biss etwas angewiedert in die Frucht wärend er die andere Hälfte vor Jinba's Schnauze hielt. 
Der Tiger roch kurz an der Frucht und wollte erst hineinbeißen, entschied sich dann aber doch damit auf dem Fußboden zu spielen.
_"So kann's nich weidergehn!"_ dachte Ojo laut. _"Ich werd um Audienz mit den Ältesten bittn."_


----------



## Avri (29. April 2009)

Hallo l33r0y,

der bisherige Anfang deiner Geschichte gefällt mir sehr gut. Du leitest den Leser in die Welt deines Protagonisten "Ojo" ein und er bekommt einen ersten Eindruck des Geschehens. Gerne weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde auch gerne eine Geschichte erfinden und niederschreiben, nur frage ich mich, in welches Forum man diese posten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Avri


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

Avri schrieb:


> Hallo l33r0y,
> 
> der bisherige Anfang deiner Geschichte gefällt mir sehr gut. Du leitest den Leser in die Welt deines Protagonisten "Ojo" ein und er bekommt einen ersten Eindruck des Geschehens. Gerne weiter so.
> 
> ...



Hallo Avri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für deine Meinung. Ich werde die Geschichte auf jeden Fall noch ein wenig weiterschreiben.
Wieso "posten muss"? Du musst garnichts. Es kommt drauf an um was sich deine Geschichte handelt. Warcraft? Dann hier rein und evtl. in's ofizielle WoW Forum.
Grüße, l33


----------



## Avri (29. April 2009)

Hallo L33r0y,

meine Geschichte handelt natürlich auch von World of Warcraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem "posten muss" war auf die Art und Weise gemeint, dass sich hier auch viele User tümmeln, die einen sofort in die Mangel nehmen, wenn man etwas ins falsche Forum postet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 
Avri


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Gibts davon ne Fortsetzung? Ich finds echt gut.


----------



## dragon1 (8. September 2009)

Sola, du sagst das zwar bei fast jeder Geschichte, aber in dem fall geb ich dir recht


----------



## Soladra (9. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sola, du sagst das zwar bei fast jeder Geschichte, aber in dem fall geb ich dir recht




Das liegt daran, dass es in diesem Forum kaum ne Geschichte gibt, die nicht gut ist, oder?


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

naja, bei manchen, die ich mal nicht sage, um die autoren nicht zu beleidigen, kann ich dir keinenfalls zustimmen.

/edit: Du hast sogar meine Geschichte gut gefunden...das ist irre >.<
ne kleiner scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

